# Potential issue with bad RAM/poorly labeled RAM



## DDiChiara (Jun 9, 2008)

I recently purchased two 1G sticks of DDR RAM from eBay. The item title states 2X DDR PC3200 400MHz, and on the both identical sticks, the sticker reads "DDR 128X8 PC400 1G AUM 5008". All sticks of RAM currently running in my system read (on the stickers) "DDR 512MB PC3200", so I know that my PC supports DDR as opposed to DDR2 or PC2 3200. Upon inserting both new, 1G sticks of RAM, both fit perfectly, but upon boot up, my monitor was not reading a signal to the PC. I removed both sticks of RAM from my system, and it boots up just as before. I tested both pieces in all slots and my system would not boot up with either of them.
As far as I can tell, my computer should support the type of RAM, considering the item is labeled as PC3200, and I assume the PC400 on the sticker stands for 400MHz. The sticks are manufactured by Genesis Technology Int'l, Inc. Given the information I have provided, does it seem that the RAM I purchased is not compatible with my system, or is it rather two bad sticks of RAM that I should have refunded?
Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://reviews.ebay.com/Myth-Low-Density-vs-High-Density-memory-modules_W0QQugidZ10000000001236178

Its most likely high density ram and your motherboard don't support it, return it, go to crucial.com run there configurator and get yourself some good ram


----------



## DDiChiara (Jun 9, 2008)

The configurator is reading my memory as 640MB, yet I have three 512MB sticks inside it, and my DXDiag reads 1536MB.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't use the scan, try manual and choose your computer name and model.

What brand name and model is your computer?


----------



## DDiChiara (Jun 9, 2008)

It's a custom computer with an EVGA motherboard. Not sure which model. However, I believe you were right about it being high density, and my PC not supporting it. I'll have to get a refund then spend it correctly this time.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If you can look inside the case the the name and model is usually printed on the motherboard, post it and I'll find ram for you


----------



## DDiChiara (Jun 9, 2008)

nForce 4 SLI uATX (131-K8-NF44-AX)


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010170147+1052407862+1052308477&Configurator=&Subcategory=147&description=&Ntk=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=

Any of those will work, I recommend the OCZ or corsair


----------



## DDiChiara (Jun 9, 2008)

Great, thanks a ton for all the help. Now I gotta take advantage of that rebate, haha.


----------



## rjon5 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yesterday I received 2 one gig stick supporting DDR PC 2100 for my Athalon XP. I will support 3 gigs, but when I installed this memory it only ran 1 gig total with both sticks installed and individually at 512M. I've wrote the supplier Genesis which appears to be a distributor for an eBay advertiser XtremeRAM. The memory is labeled as 1 gig but only ewgisters 512meg per stick. I am awaiting a response from the distributor.

Bob


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

rjon5 please start your own thread about this issue this one is rather old and you won't recieve support


----------

